# Pyramid 12" woofer #W-112



## udtman (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with this woofer?
Here are the specs:

12" PYRAMID PAPER CONE WOOFER
(Reference #W-112) 
W-112
12" Paper Cone Woofer
4 ohm
o 125 Watts Rms
o 250 Watts Maximum
o Frequency Response: 25-3500khz
o 1 1/2" Aluminum Voice Coil

Called the only place that I could find that sells them and they said that the "factory" does not give out or provide T/S parameters. I'm thinking a "standard" 12" subwoofer box which i will be driving with a Sony 100wpc amp.

Thanks ..

Mike


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

My humble advice is do not use Pyramid speakers for anything other than as a door stop.


----------



## udtman (Feb 12, 2010)

The intention was to use it as a T.U.R.D 2000 Testing Device {Totally Un Reliable Device} for amp/crossover debugging and as its certainly not worth much I figured it would be best suited for that since it supposedly has a semi decent freq response.

I actually painted the whole thing black so people couldnt tell what it was if they met me or actually saw the unit its self.

I was HOPING since i was new here, and its my birthday today you would forgive my transgressions 

Mike


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Happy birthday, you're forgiven. :bigsmile: How would you know what size cabinet the woofer would need if there aren't any published parameters?


----------



## udtman (Feb 12, 2010)

I was going to use software that measures the T/S parameters to get a generic idea, then publish it here
so the forum would be FOREVER known for having a "pyramid" user !!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

